# Pocket Hole Jig



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm interested in getting a pocket hole jig and I see they run the whole spectrum from simple clamp on single hole at a time pocket holes to very elaborate "systems" complete with dust collection, etc..............I only want to buy a PHJ once so I would really like some suggestions & recommendations. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't have one myself, but I cannot remember anyone criticizing their Kreg PHJs. It seems to me that Kreg is the standard bearer for pocket hole jigs.


----------



## TallFred (Jan 31, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> I don't have one myself, but I cannot remember anyone criticizing their Kreg PHJs. It seems to me that Kreg is the standard bearer for pocket hole jigs.


We have used the Kreg product for many projects. The vacuum adapter is a must in doing large projects with many pocket holes. Despite some hesitance at first of using it to construct cabinet face frames and carcasses we found it to do an amazing job of both. Kreg has a community forum online that is a good resource of information. YouTube has many instructional videos on Kreg products. Hope this helps.....

Fred R


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I use the K4 Kreg Jig system and love it. It has a simple, much needed, dust collection system that works very well when you are drilling a lot of holes. I also recommend you get a couple of Kreg's face clamps because they are very helpful when you assemble your project with pocket screws.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I have the K4 from Kreg and added an extra clamp after using it shortly after buying it 3 or 4 years agoKreg D.I.Y. Jig plus For a Limited Time get The Kreg Jig Mini & MAX Plier 10 Function Multi-Plier. I am very satisfied with its quality and the quality that it produces.

I haven't seen it cheaper than $139.95 but it may be lower in price


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Here is *mine*. Works great for me. Hangs on the wall when not needed.
Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Can someone explain how/where the dust collection attachment goes? I have he K3 master system, so it hold fit per he website.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Steve go to the link I posted and it is the 2nd shot. The dust collection works great!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I also have the Kreg system the older model K2 it didn't come with vac.pickup tube so I added one I also did the the same thing for the sommerfeld system type.
I have 6 of them Kreg,sommerfeld,mlcs,grizzly,HF,CMT,etc. but I like the sommerfeld the best of all..no racking with it at all..
By the way I use the plastic orange sommerfeld pocket hole jig I'm not a big fan of the new one he came out with Alum.one.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

You don't even need a shop vac to have great dust collection on the jig.
I use a Bucket Max from Lowe's and it works great.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I have the CMT sommerfeld version of the pocket hole jig, and it has served me well. I have about 3 of the little single hole kreg jigs, since they were clearing them out at lowes one day and they were cheaper than the bits by themselves.

I have picked up a bunch of the wide pad clamps at woodworking shows for pretty cheap, but I did buy the kreg right angle clamp. That comes in real handy.


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks guys...I guess the majority is in favor of the Kreg system. I'm not thrilled with tools made of plastic but it's not like I'm going into production or anything. You do seem to get a lot in the K4 kit and bang for the buck has to be a consideration. I do like the fact that the Sommerfeld jig is made of metal. This gives me some food for thought and I suppose it will come down to one of these two. Thanks to all, I appreciate your input & opinions. Dave


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Which ever system you get you will wonder how you ever got along with out it. I have the older Kreg system with no vacuum set up and until now didn't even know that they now come with one. Unless the design has changed there is really no necessity for one. You drill the hole and shake the jig upside down to get the chips out. Buy the screws in bulk you will save a lot of money in the long run.


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi Art, I did notice that large screw assortment Kreg puts out. It IS a great value. Thanks


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Dave, I'm a big fan of the Kreg System too. And it may be made of plastic, but the drill guides are steel and what is plastic is good tough plastic. Very well made, in my opinion. I just finished my first set of cabinets and used my jig for the carcass' and all the door frames. And like Art said, I don't know how I've done without it. And I also don't use the dust collection device. I either blow it off or flip it over. Again, worked fine for me.


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for the input Lee. I know you use your jig as I see a frame being made in your shop pictures. I think you have a great place for working. My "shop" is only 12 x 16 although I have my table saw and miter saw in a different place to save a little room. Your wood storage solution was not lost on me, good idea. Dave


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Mornin Dave, (at least it is for me). It surprises me that no one has even mentioned the HF jig. It does have some advantages. We use and like it but we only use Kreg screws. As for dust collection, a piece if duct tape and a hose works just fine.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have the Kreg Jig K4MS Master System mounted on a half inch sheet of baltic birch ply. I keep forgetting to hook up the dust collection, but I recommend you do. This is a great system. Recently added their long reach clamp and the New Kreg Right Angle Clamp, which has a probe that slips into the pocket hole and a flat on the other arm that helps hold things square. I recently added their mini for drilling half inch material, but haven't used it much yet. 

This tool has made utilitarian projects much easier to complete. I got the kit on sale at Rockler after watching a demonstration. Watch the video that comes with it, you might not have imagined some of the uses it portrays. 

First use was a ceiling mounted fan and filter box that pulls dust out of the air and gives me a little breeze to boot. Currently using it to make a bathroom cabinet to keep all the old man health stuff out of sight. Although it says you can do face frames with it, I find it tends to split and ruin very expensive stock--back to biscuits. I bought some bulk pocket hole screws in various lengths with coarse and fine threads when I found them on sale, you go through them pretty fast.


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi Dick, I wondered that too since the HF model is made out of metal.

Tom, gee that isn't too good to hear about the face frames spliting etc....it's for that purpose that I got interested in doing pocket holes in the first place...hmmm. Thanks for your inputs though.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

DesertRatTom said:


> I have the Kreg Jig K4MS Master System mounted on a half inch sheet of baltic birch ply. I keep forgetting to hook up the dust collection, but I recommend you do. This is a great system. Recently added their long reach clamp and the New Kreg Right Angle Clamp, which has a probe that slips into the pocket hole and a flat on the other arm that helps hold things square. I recently added their mini for drilling half inch material, but haven't used it much yet.
> 
> This tool has made utilitarian projects much easier to complete. I got the kit on sale at Rockler after watching a demonstration. Watch the video that comes with it, you might not have imagined some of the uses it portrays.
> 
> First use was a ceiling mounted fan and filter box that pulls dust out of the air and gives me a little breeze to boot. Currently using it to make a bathroom cabinet to keep all the old man health stuff out of sight. Although it says you can do face frames with it, I find it tends to split and ruin very expensive stock--back to biscuits. I bought some bulk pocket hole screws in various lengths with coarse and fine threads when I found them on sale, you go through them pretty fast.


Tom, are you using genuine Kreg self taping screws? Many square drive screws are not self taping and could lead to your splitting. 

I have used Kreg screws in Jarah face frames ( very hard timber) and have had no problems.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

The Kreg jig is plastic but it has metal sleeves where the drill bit operates. No problem with wearing. I have drilled many holes. The jig still looks like a new one.

Hope this helps.


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Anniversary Sale*

Well, in gathering more info about the Kreg pocket hole jig I ran across a sale on Amazon for the K4MS outfit. $139.99 is the regular price and that's what I found it for but because of this sale they are also adding the mini jig, the skill builder DVD and the SO3 675 pc. box of assorted screws, which was the tipping point for me. I also found a deal that included a multi-purpose knife but I would rather have the screw assortment. The wife has a prime account so the shipping was free too. Thanks to each and every one of you that offered opinions and insights, that's what makes this forum so great and I appreciate it. Dave


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Welcome Dave, and congratz on your purchase! I know you will be pleased. I must have done 1000 pocket holes, so far, and not a one piece of wood split.


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks Lee, I have to come up with a project now to try the system out!


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Marco said:


> Steve go to the link I posted and it is the 2nd shot. The dust collection works great!


Thanks Marco. The jig doesn't create much dust, but lately I am on a mission to eliminate as much s possible!


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

I have a Porter Cable 550 Pocket Cutter. Works well for cabinet face frame and situations where you have a high number of slots to cut like cabinet work. Works for wood thickness to 1.5 inches. Cons: cuts a long slot so not good for short pieces. Does not work for thicker stock like 2X4's.

I also have a Kreg single hole jig that I used to reinforce the joints for a gate. I like the small hole the Kreg jig creates over the large slot from the PC 550.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I think part of the occasional faceframe splitting problem is that up to now, I've been using commercially milled wood 3/4 x 1 1/2 inch. I'm doing a project now and think I'll get some hardwood and cut it down to 2 inches. I do use the Kreg screws. Could also be that the grain direction on the end piece contributed to the split. I'll try it again. Thanks James.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Big Steve said:


> Thanks Marco. The jig doesn't create much dust, but lately I am on a mission to eliminate as much s possible!


The lack of dust/chips in the shaft makes drilling the holes easier, cooler on the drill bit and adds life to the bit before it is time to get it sharpened.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

DesertRatTom said:


> I think part of the occasional faceframe splitting problem is that up to now, I've been using commercially milled wood 3/4 x 1 1/2 inch. I'm doing a project now and think I'll get some hardwood and cut it down to 2 inches. I do use the Kreg screws. Could also be that the grain direction on the end piece contributed to the split. I'll try it again. Thanks James.



I get splitting sometimes when screwing into a piece near the end (which is invariably the case when making face frames of course). Grain direction does seem to be a contributing factor: if the direction of the screw is parallel to the grain then splitting is more likely. Clamping firmly across the face of the joint before driving the screws helps, as does using the fine-thread Kreg screws instead of the coarse ones.

A split is not necessarily terminal though - I've had good success gluing up the split, then when it's dry, drilling a pilot hole using the hole made by the screw as a guide, and reassembling.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

The "mini" is a great addon for the Kreg jig. Great little jig for drawer work!!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

If you pre drill the holes you will not spit the stock..
Once you drill the pocket hole put a long drill bit in your drill and drill it out,the Kreg screws are not a true drill bits it cut the stock down to chips and the screw will push the stock out and spit the stock.with a short dowel plug on the long drill it act like a stop.

Craftsman 1/8 in. Extra-Long Drill Bit - Tools - Power Tool Accessories - Drill Bits

==


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi James, yes I'm using genuine Kreg screws. May have been the grain of the wood that triggered the split. I really like biscuits and just put together a jig to hold everything down firmly while I cut the pocket holes. I also like using biscuits for mounting face frames on the carcase because the pocket holes have to be filled, cut and finished on a somewhat visible area. But I'm buying some good hardwood for the faceframe and flush doors for this cabinet and I'm going to try the pocket holes again on some of this scrap since it would really simplify assembling the frames.


----------



## kt6762 (Jul 28, 2012)

I will say that Its better than using wood dowels or biscuits I also glue all my joints, mainly the screws serve as clamps until it dries,sometimes i remove the screws to use on other projects to save money. jest plug the hole .and it depends on the project . i leave mine set up ready to use.It only a wast of money if you don't use it.i also use a small vacuum adaptor 1-1/4" x 3" i think, off the house vac.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

And Dave, I missed this on an earlier reply, but my shop is only 10x16. I would almost die for that other 2 foot in width you have. When I built my base cabinets, I had to suck in my gut to make it around the cabinet! LOL


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi Lee, I know you too are familiar with the "use and push back against the wall" style of woodworking"  but at least we have a place to play with wood. I'm lucky too as I have another 10 x 14 building beside my 12 x 16 that I have my table saw, chop saw, and sandblast cabinet in. That really helps to keep the dust down too. Nice to hear from you.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Yea Dave, I would love to have another place to put my saws in too. I'd like to get a bigger and better table saw, just don't have the room. Plus I wouldn't have to vac up all the sawdust to move on to the next step. Oh well... One day.


----------



## jcliff (May 10, 2012)

adot45 said:


> Hi Lee, I know you too are familiar with the "use and push back against the wall" style of woodworking"  but at least we have a place to play with wood. I'm lucky too as I have another 10 x 14 building beside my 12 x 16 that I have my table saw, chop saw, and sandblast cabinet in. That really helps to keep the dust down too. Nice to hear from you.


Would be happy to have one of those. I have the "if its a nice day I can pull it out into the alley down the side of the house where theres space to run a decent length workpeice through it." style of wood working  

My mancave is about 6ft x 8ft, if I buy any timber over 2.4m long I cant get it in 

When I built my sons crib the glue up was done on the dining table in the house as the assembly wouldnt fit in the shed properly...
long bits that do fit in tend to get worked on diagonally, or with one end sticking out the door.


----------



## yairfe (Sep 26, 2004)

*My jig*

This is my solution: I built a very simple "cradle" for the Kreg Jig® Mini ($21.95, drill included), which allows me to use the jig clamped to a board - or mounted on the fixture. The board to be drilled is pressed by the toggle clamp towards the vertical part of the fixture, in turn holding tight the Kreg jig - and that's it.

Some pics will tell the story much better.


----------



## TangoDown3727 (Oct 13, 2013)

Porter Cable 560 Quick Jig pocket hole joinery system! They took all the goodness of the Kreg jig and made it rock solid (made of metal and aluminum) automated (automatically tells you the correct screw length to use after clamping the desired piece into the jig, no charts to refer to and try to remember) and overall more versatile (infinite hole spacings possible). Not as small and portable as the Kregs but for a benchtop system, There is none better! Worth a look!


----------

